# Accidents in the House (Non GSD)



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

The family dog (the dog my Parents got for us when we were young children) is having accidents in the house (urine and feces). She is about 12 years old. 
I feel that we have to let her outside every 30 minutes. She has never had any issues like this before. Is this just old age? What can we do for her?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Poor girl, i would say that it happens to older dogs but you may want to seek vet care?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

1. take her to the vet for a check up
2. doggie diapers (I improvise with women's brief's cut down the front and a pad) work for urine but not feces. Commercial ones may work for both.

A lot depends on the dog's issues - like does she have arthritis or skeletal issues or is she just incontinent.

Accupuncture & chiropractic may help (again, depending on what's going on).


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Poor girl, i would say that it happens to older dogs but you may want to seek vet care?


Yes, I was thinking that we may have to see the vet for this one.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> 1. take her to the vet for a check up
> 2. doggie diapers (I improvise with women's brief's cut down the front and a pad) work for urine but not feces. Commercial ones may work for both.
> 
> A lot depends on the dog's issues - like does she have arthritis or skeletal issues or is she just incontinent.
> ...


I'd be worried that she'd try to rip the diapers off, but I could try them out.

She gets around very well. She's a healthy weight, she can stand and lay down easily, run around, etc. 

I'll make sure she sees the vet.


----------

